# Sonia Kashuk Brush Question



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

On this Forum recently there was discussion about Sonia Kashuk brushes being a knock off of Mason Pearson brushes -- all foreign to me. It was stated that the Sonia brushes were available at Target and I found online. I did a search on the Forum and cannot locate the recent thread and the only reference I can find to Sonia Kashuk brushes is in one thread thread about brushes and combs. 

Please excuse my ignorance on this subject (although I have had Havs for 16 years -- in puppy cuts!) but do these people brushed actually work better on the Havs than the standard dog brushes? Are there any special tricks to using them on Havs.

Any experience will be appreciated.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Judy, I remember that thread and bought one. Didn't like it for my hair or Abby's! I use a Madan brush for her but comb thoroughly first. To me the brush is mainly good for fluffing out.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I actually bought one for Pepper and one for me as I used to love boar bristle brushes for my own hair.

While I like the Sonia Kashuk brush on my hair I'm still not sure if I like it on Pepper's. My favorite brush for Pepper so far has been the Chris Christensen oblong brush. Static is a constant hassle where I live. The Sonia brush really brings out static on Pepper's coat. I will line brush his coat with the Chris brush and, if it's not too dry out, might add a finishing touch with the Sonia brush to fluff him up a bit. I will still use a line brush technique, but not as thorough as with the pin brush.

I use a comb for his feet and face though.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I just bought one of these brushes and tried it this weekend. The Hav's seemed to enjoy being brushed, not as wiggly as with the pin brush. It didn't remove mats but did leave the coat very fluffy and light. It reminds me of the wood pin brush. However, one of my bad boys chewed the pins out of my only wood brush :-( I saw the vendor at a show recently and she told me to just bring in the brush and she could replace the pins!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I actually bought one for Pepper and one for me as I used to love boar bristle brushes for my own hair.
> 
> While I like the Sonia Kashuk brush on my hair I'm still not sure if I like it on Pepper's. My favorite brush for Pepper so far has been the Chris Christensen oblong brush. Static is a constant hassle where I live. The Sonia brush really brings out static on Pepper's coat. I will line brush his coat with the Chris brush and, if it's not too dry out, might add a finishing touch with the Sonia brush to fluff him up a bit. I will still use a line brush technique, but not as thorough as with the pin brush.
> 
> I use a comb for his feet and face though.


The CC oblong brush is my favorite grooming tool also. I also have the CC wood pin brush for fluffing. The dogs really like being brushed with this one also. I just love the way the wood handles feel in my hand. It makes grooming more enjoyable.

By the way, I have never bought myself a brush any where near the cost of the CCs. Sigh, the things we do for our dogs


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I just bought one Sunday. I tried it out and it feels great on the scalp! I think it probably helps distribute the natural oils better the the pin brushes. I think its a great finishing brush as it doesn't leave the wide rows like the wood pin brush and it seems to catch the tiny snarls that the wood pin brush misses. Its also good when you're trying to distribute a spray product evenly on a dry coat.. This will definitely be in my bag for the next dog show I go to.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*THANK YOU*

Thanks for the feedback -- sounds like it is okay, but not huge improvement over what I already have. Will look at the next time I am at Target. Won't do any good for me and my hair is VERY short and I am sure I won't be growing it out again in this lifetime!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are looking for a good brush that won't brake the bank, I highly recommend Madan brushes. They are amaing and I like them much more than any and all CC (Chris Christensen) brushes and I've tried most of them.

I got mine from topline pet and am very happy with the price and service. Here's the link.

http://www.toplinepet.com/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Julia, the Madan is what I use and your link is where I ordered it - very reasonably priced and it seems the shipping wasn't bad, either.

Cleaning out dresser drawers yesterday and found the Sonia Kashuk brush I had bought. Abby had chewed the handle so now it feels too rough in the hand! It also makes my hair fly away but it does feel good on the scalp. I love the feel of natural bristles.


----------

